
Linus Torvalds: [Ksummit-Discuss] GPL Defense Issues - the_mitsuhiko
https://lists.linuxfoundation.org/pipermail/ksummit-discuss/2016-August/003603.html
======
the_mitsuhiko
The entire thread is very interesting. It's basically two worlds of people
with support for the GPL clashing into each other. The one side wants the GPL
enforced no matter what at the risk of harming the project, the other appears
to be happy to accept license violations for as long as some companies can be
convinced to become proper contributors.

